# September 9: Manchester to Magic Rock Brewery



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2017)

I was on a ride last weekend and met a few cyclists who were planning on finishing their ride at Magic Rock Brewery taproom in Huddersfield

https://www.magicrockbrewing.com/tap-room/?age-verified=005b8a3ccd

For those that don't know Magic Rock, they brew a really excellent range of beers

The general idea (subject to everyone's feedback) is as follows:

Leave Manchester city centre mid/late morning

Ride over the Isle of Sky (Saddleworth Moor) to Holmfirth where we can have some lunch in a nice pub

Arrive Magic Rock mid afternoon-ish

A couple of heads up...

There will be some hills as we have to cross the Pennines. But the route will take the most benign ascent; it is a long climb (about 5km) but is generally about 6%

As the crow flies it's a short ride but I will meander around a bit and make it about 40miles all in. Something like 3,000ft of climbing but nobody will be left behind. Normal regroup at the top of the hill policy

Huddersfield train station is about 600m from Magic Rock

This is the view back down the Isle of Sky climb, we will come up via those reservoirs







So if you fancy a nice, hillyish 40 mile ride out of Manchester with a finish at a Brewery pop your name down and we'll get it sorted

*Expressions of Interest*
@MossCommuter (but going by train)
@Kestevan
@I like Skol
@John the Monkey
@Crackle
@si_c
@Pennine-Paul
@DP
@rich p 

*Link to Route*
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23484936


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jul 2017)

Count me in...

...for the beers at least


----------



## Kestevan (12 Jul 2017)

Might just have to join you for lunch and a ride out to magic rock.... Would be rude not to really.... May even be able to persuade Mrs Kes to join in too.

Not sure about starting in Manchester though.
Although thinking about it I could ride over to Glossop meet up with Nick for the ride into Manchester and back (assuming he's not going to wimp out of the ride into Manchester)


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Might just have to join you for lunch and a ride out to magic rock.... Would be rude not to really.... May even be able to persuade Mrs Kes to join in too.
> 
> Not sure about starting in Manchester though.
> Although thinking about it I could ride over to Glossop meet up with Nick for the ride into Manchester and back (assuming he's not going to wimp out of the ride into Manchester)



It's not a very long ride so I was planning to cycle into Manchester for the start, particularly as it won't be early. I only chose centre of Manchester as it is good meet up place. Let's see if there's much interest


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> Spoilt for choice that day! It's also the Oxford Piecnic Ride, and day 1 of the Sightseer Tour.



Unfortunately due to work commitments and holidays it's the only weekend I'm sure to be free from now to end September. If it works I'm sure it can be run again


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jul 2017)

Better throw my hat in the ring now seeing as how this is on my doorstep. Unlikely that I will attend for two reasons.
1st I can't be trusted to have a pleasant sociable drink without making an Arris of myself!
2nd it will be my first night of a night shift so I will need to be setting off for work at around 5.30 

I might make it along to say hi for part of the ride but can't guarantee it.


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2017)

I'd really like to do this, so I could visit Cloudwater at the same time. Flights to Manchester - 90 EUR - pretty reasonable, but you then have to add100 EUR for the bike!


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> I'd really like to do this, so I could visit Cloudwater at the same time. Flights to Manchester - 90 EUR - pretty reasonable, but you then have to add100 EUR for the bike!


Come wi' me on t'train



(Oh, and Cloudwater's more or less next door to Beer Nouveau)


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Come wi' me on t'train
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, and Cloudwater's more or less next door to Beer Nouveau)



I can swing the odd weekend away for cycling, but just to go boozing is a more problematic!


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> Maybe some generous local person could lend you a bike?



There has already been a very generous offer TMN!!


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> There has already been a very generous offer TMN!!


Yeah, it's not like @potsy is using them much anyway.......


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2017)

Oooh! Potentially possible. I will need to wait and see which weekend I have to transport son2 to Uni but hopefully it's not that one.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (15 Jul 2017)

Count me in,it's my birthday on the 9th as well


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jul 2017)

To give an idea on timings.....it's a good couple of hours riding to Holmfirth from central Manchester so probably looking at around 11am start which should also give loads of time for folk to get there in the morning.

We'll have lunch in a nice pub in Holmfirth and then it's a meandering 20 miles to Magic Rock so I reckon we get there about 4pm

Folk can stay there as long as they like. The station is very close and there are trains back towards Manchester every 15 minutes or so


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Jul 2017)

If I can scrape up the train fare (and more importantly, don't get stuck on call that day) I fancy this....


----------



## si_c (23 Jul 2017)

Hmm, I'll speak to Mrs C about this. Depends on what she's planning that month, got lots of stuff being done around the house at the moment, so spare time is limited.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2017)

So it seems we've got enough to make this a runner. So it's definitely on

We will start Piccadilly Station (as it's a good meet up place) at 11am. A few urban miles out of East Manchester to Ashton Under Lyne. Then the first climb (it's only about 4% average) to Mossley. Roll along and then we get to Greenfield when we take on the Saddleworth Moor climb. This is probably the easiest cross-Pennine route. It's about 5km @ 6% and we should (repeat, "should") have a tailwind. From there it's a long, long descent into Holmfirth

Nice pub for lunch and a couple of beers in Holmfirth. Then we have an as yet not fully scoped out route to Magic Rock. It will only be about 15 miles so the full ride will be 38 miles all in, with about 3,000ft of climbing. Nobody is left behind. Regroup at top of the hills.

I'll set up the "Expressions of Interest" list, load up the route etc etc asap

Magic Rock is only 600m from Huddersfield station from where you can get a train back in the Manchester direction very easily


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2017)

I've loaded the route onto Post #1

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23484936

Top guys @I like Skol and @Kestevan provided local knowledge for the fiddly bits out of Manchester and into Huddersfield. Hopefully they can do the leading on those stretches


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2017)

I've had my arm twisted and I may be available for this one.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> I've had my arm twisted and I may be available for this one.



That's what I like to hear. If you're up the day before then I'll take you to Torrside Brewery (in New Mills) if you have time


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2017)

User said:


> You like hearing about coercion? What sort of sick monster are you?



Running rides is all about getting folk onboard. How they are "persuaded" to do so is nothing to do with me guv

Seems we may have a happy band for the day with a bit of luck


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Running rides is all about getting folk onboard. How they are "persuaded" to do so is nothing to do with me guv
> 
> Seems we may have a *happy* band for the day with a bit of luck


Steady on...


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jul 2017)

If anyone was thinking of a brewery tour bear in mind that pre-booking is essential. I have arrived on spec' a few times and still haven't been able to do a tour.

It's a fiver, lasts 40 minutes and includes a drink.

There is one at 3pm and one at 4pm so I suppose 4pm might be wiser.

If anyone wants to go, let me know and I'll give them a bell to get booked on.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> If anyone was thinking of a brewery tour bear in mind that pre-booking is essential. I have arrived on spec' a few times and still haven't been able to do a tour.
> 
> It's a fiver, lasts 40 minutes and includes a drink.
> 
> ...



Yeah, 4pm is better. That gives 5 hours to do 38 hilly miles including a decent lunch stop in Holmfirth. I'm guessing we'll get to Magic Rock about 3 ish

Please put me down for the tour, should be interesting


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2017)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Count me in,it's my birthday on the 9th as well



Go, go, go, go
Go, go, go Paul
It's your birthday
We're gon' party like it's yo birthday
We're gon' sip Magic Rock beers like it's yo birthday


----------



## si_c (25 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Go, go, go, go
> Go, go, go Paul
> It's your birthday
> We're gon' party like it's yo birthday
> We're gon' sip Magic Rock beers like it's yo birthday


Sounds like you've already been sipping...


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2017)

No tour for me, Mossy. I've done enough distillery tours to last, plus I won't know until A level results day if I'm going.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Go, go, go, go
> Go, go, go Paul
> It's your birthday
> We're gon' party like it's yo birthday
> We're gon' sip Magic Rock beers like it's yo birthday



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnxO9XnZq_Y
(in case you want the tune to sing along to)


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> No tour for me, Mossy. I've done enough distillery tours to last, plus I won't know until A level results day if I'm going.


Errrm...

...you do know we're going to a brewery, right?


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Errrm...
> 
> ...you do know we're going to a brewery, right?


They sell beer don't they?


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> They sell beer don't they?


They do but you're going to struggle to find a distillery tour there, s'all


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Errrm...
> 
> ...you do know we're going to a brewery, right?



Crax reckons "brewery tour time" is a poor waste of drinking time


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> They do but you're going to struggle to find a distillery tour there, s'all


No, no, I meant..............Never mind, I knew what I meant!


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Crax reckons "brewery tour time" is a poor waste of drinking time


It actually is. Any whisky tour boils down to.....good casks, good whisky.........I bet there's a beer equivalent.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2017)

I'm happy either way but possibly happier getting bladdered. When does a chap have to make a definitive decision?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (25 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Then the first climb (it's only about 4% average) to Mossley.
> 
> There's a nasty little climb between Clayton Vale and Woodhouses,it was just about doable on my fixie
> 
> ...


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jul 2017)

Shhh....please, no more disclosure of "nasty little kick ups". Or it won't be the only nasty little kick up on the day!

Saddleworth climb is great as the first km (when you're freshest) is the steepest and then it becomes nice and steady 6%. Super views back down the valley and, as you say, the run from the top (1,700ft up) to Holmfirth is fab, particularly if there is a bit of a tailwind


----------



## Kestevan (26 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Shhh....please, no more disclosure of "nasty little kick ups". Or it won't be the only nasty little kick up on the day!
> 
> Saddleworth climb is great as the first km (when you're freshest) is the steepest and then it becomes nice and steady 6%. Super views back down the valley and, as you say, the run from the top (1,700ft up) to Holmfirth is fab, particularly if there is a bit of a tailwind



There's _always_ a tailwind coming down into Holmfirth from the Isle of Sky. 

If pushed I'd have to agree with Paul that the A62 is the easier way over the Pennines, but the road itself is probably busier and much less "dramatic" than Greenfield. If you approach from the Stalybridge side of the valley you can see nearly the whole length of the climb, and it looks a bloody long way up, and the bottom is steep and dark and scary 

But as Nick says once you've cracked the first couple of hundred meters it opens up, levels off and becomes a nice steady climb.... and if a fat bloater like me can enjoy it anyone can....


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> If anyone was thinking of a brewery tour bear in mind that pre-booking is essential. I have arrived on spec' a few times and still haven't been able to do a tour.
> 
> It's a fiver, lasts 40 minutes and includes a drink.
> 
> ...


I have booked places for Nickyboy and me


MossCommuter said:


> If anyone was thinking of a brewery tour bear in mind that pre-booking is essential. I have arrived on spec' a few times and still haven't been able to do a tour.
> 
> It's a fiver, lasts 40 minutes and includes a drink.
> 
> ...


@nickyboy; I have booked you & me on the 4pm tour. 

There were no other takers.

Applications are now closed


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2017)

I was on the point of booking trains and tacking on an extra couple of days cycling when i thought I ought to check that I wasn't required elsewhere. It turns out I've been pre-booked to look after my daughter's two kids that weekend. Bollocks. 
Another plan scuppered


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I was on the point of booking trains and tacking on an extra couple of days cycling when i thought I ought to check that I wasn't required elsewhere. It turns out I've been pre-booked to look after my daughter's two kids that weekend. Bollocks.
> Another plan scuppered


Boooooooo


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Boooooooo


Mossy, I'm so gutted but it was my fault for not putting it in my diary months ago. I might reprise the ride solo (others welcome to join me), a couple of weeks later. If you could manage another piss up!


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Mossy, I'm so gutted but it was my fault for not putting it in my diary months ago. I might reprise the ride solo (others welcome to join me), a couple of weeks later. If you could manage another piss up!


You know me... a man of almost puritanical moderation but for you, my old mucker, I might manage it

Keep me posted.


----------



## Wobblers (16 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Mossy, I'm so gutted but it was my fault for not putting it in my diary months ago. I might reprise the ride solo (others welcome to join me), a couple of weeks later. If you could manage another piss up!



I'm sure you can count on Mossy to keep you company. 

Well, welcome you to the brewery at least!


----------



## Crackle (17 Aug 2017)

Right, I'm a step closer to being a certain for this. Son2 got his Leeds place with room to spare and if I've read the website right, his moving there won't clash with the weekend and unlike Rich, I've already struck this out on the calendar!


----------



## nickyboy (19 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> Right, I'm a step closer to being a certain for this. Son2 got his Leeds place with room to spare and if I've read the website right, his moving there won't clash with the weekend and unlike Rich, I've already struck this out on the calendar!



Great stuff....sorry I've not been responsive in this ride as I'm away at the moment. When I'm back next week I'll get it organised in usual way. I am relying on @I like Skol for the Manchester - Ashton U Lyne stretch and then @Kestevan for the Holmfirth - Huddersfield bit. If they can't make it for whatever reason then I'll have to go do some recce work. The AuL to Holmfirth stretch is no problem at all

I'll be riding Glossop to Manchester for the start, probably with a cycling mate. Definitely 11am start Piccadilly unless there is a really good reason for it not to be....please post here is it is a real problem for you


----------



## nickyboy (19 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I was on the point of booking trains and tacking on an extra couple of days cycling when i thought I ought to check that I wasn't required elsewhere. It turns out I've been pre-booked to look after my daughter's two kids that weekend. Bollocks.
> Another plan scuppered



Anyone would think you're avoiding my rides Rich. If you do come up again I'll do it with you


----------



## I like Skol (19 Aug 2017)

I should be there to do my bit come hell or high water.......


----------



## Kestevan (19 Aug 2017)

Barring being eaten by wolves or other catastrophic failures I'm still set.

Current plan is for me to ride over to Glossop and meet up with you for the start @nickyboy if that's OK. 

@Mrs Kes will join us in holmfirth for lunch and the ride up to magic rock.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Aug 2017)

That nice chap @Kestevan has given his recommendation for our lunch stop in Holmfirth

http://thenookbrewhouse.co.uk/

Nice pub in the middle of Holmfirth. Brews its own range of tasty beers. Decent food. Only about 15 miles from there to Magic Rock


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2017)

Here's the final, final route

There aren't going to be that many participants (fewer than 10) and we all stick together and regroup at top of hills. But please come along with some means to navigate. Download the gpx, print off the cue sheet, bring a map....whatever. But please be able to navigate

@I like Skol will lead from Piccadilly to wherever he peels off....probably Mossley. @Kestevan will lead from Holmfirth to Magic Rock. I will lead the bit inbetween

Leave Piccadilly 11am sharp. It's 24 miles to Holmfirth, urban at first. Then a big hill. So I'm guessing about 1pm to lunch stop. Leave there about 2pm and it's about 13miles to Magic Rock so get there about 3.15pm at a guess

Nice sociable pace. Feel free to ride up the hills fast if you are so inclined (ha!) but otherwise we stick together

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23484936


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Aug 2017)

Would love to do this but I would be far too slow on the big hill! May pinch the route to do on my own at some point though. Have fun - and I will see you in Scarborough


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the final, final route
> 
> There aren't going to be that many participants (fewer than 10) and we all stick together and regroup at top of hills. But please come along with some means to navigate. Download the gpx, print off the cue sheet, bring a map....whatever. But please be able to navigate
> 
> ...


Where's the lunch stop?


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Would love to do this but I would be far too slow on the big hill! May pinch the route to do on my own at some point though. Have fun - and I will see you in Scarborough



Hi Julia. You would be absolutely fine on the main hill, there will be others slower than you and, in any case, there is a strict regroup at the top policy. Anyhoo, see you for Scarborough


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Where's the lunch stop?



post #53

Must have been a good night last night Mossy


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> post #53
> 
> Must have been a good night last night Mossy


You don't think I read _all_ the shoot you post do you?


----------



## Kestevan (28 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> You don't think I read _all_ the shoot you post do you?


To be fair his post contained a link to a brew pub website... I thought you'd spot that at a thousand posts.....


----------



## Kestevan (28 Aug 2017)

Slight change of plan. @Mrs Kes has now been hijacked to take part in Holmfirth Cycle clubs ladies ride on that day, so won't be meeting us in holmfirth. 
She and a select number of the hcc ladies will instead turn up directly at magic rock.... Typical avoiding the ride but turning up for ale; Knew there was a reason I married her.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Aug 2017)

I'm


nickyboy said:


> @I like Skol will lead from Piccadilly to wherever he peels off....probably Mossley.


I will probably ride to the bottom of the big hill 

But if time allows I will ride to the top so I can share your pain pleasure 


Julia9054 said:


> Would love to do this but I would be far too slow on the big hill! May pinch the route to do on my own at some point though. Have fun - and I will see you in Scarborough





nickyboy said:


> Hi Julia. You would be absolutely fine on the main hill, there will be others slower than you and, in any case, there is a strict regroup at the top policy. Anyhoo, see you for Scarborough


Julia, just do it and enjoy the ride. One thing I have found on all these forum rides is that the slower riders do just fine. The only people that get left are the ones that want to stop. If you want to do the ride then all the other riders will stick with you and make sure you get to the end. Besides, it isn't really a big hill, just a steady climb. Just beware, you can often top 40+mph on the descent past The Huntsman into Holmfirth.
Looking forward to the Scarborough ride and hope you can join us. The Holmfirth ride is a great opportunity to meet some of the other forum members and get to experience the vibe of these events. Just do it!


----------



## nickyboy (1 Sep 2017)

So, with a week to go, time for a roll call

@I like Skol 
@Kestevan 
@Pennine-Paul 
@Crackle 
@si_c 
@DP
@MossCommuter 

Skolly & Kes will ride with me to Manchester where, I presume, everyone else will be (excepting Mossy who will meet us there or maybe at the Lunch stop?)

ATM, BBC weather forecast is good...dry, nice tailwind (the main climb is high and bleak so if you get a tailwind you can go like the clappers on the descent)

Naturally, if anyone else wants to join then they're more than welcome. Just post here and I'll add you. I can promise a very scenic and not too strenuous ride from Manchester to Huddersfield, good lunch stop and excellent beers at the Brewery we're finishing at. From where there are loads of trains to various places


----------



## si_c (1 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> So, with a week to go, time for a roll call
> 
> @I like Skol
> @Kestevan
> ...


I'm going to have to pass I'm afraid, got a plumber coming next weekend, and with that and decorating which needs doing, it's not even worth asking Mrs C for a pass


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> So, with a week to go, time for a roll call
> 
> @I like Skol
> @Kestevan
> ...


I'm still in, although it's looking like a quick group..........and me.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm still in, although it's looking like a quick group..........and me.



I had a rather painful "off" last week so I will be steady at best


----------



## I like Skol (1 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm still in, although it's looking like a quick group..........and me.


I might bring the kids then, just to keep you company at the back.


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I had a rather painful "off" last week so I will be steady at best



What did you do?



I like Skol said:


> I might bring the kids then, just to keep you company at the back.



We've got you, we don't need any more kids.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> What did you do?
> 
> 
> 
> We've got you, we don't need any more kids.



Came off as a result of, apparently, a cooking oil spillage. Cuts and bruises but I'll live. Just been for a ride and it's a bit sore but nothing that will stop me doing the ride


----------



## Kestevan (2 Sep 2017)

Just done a quick recce of the section from Holmfirth to MR. No problems other than a complete tool in a van who insisted on overtaking on the wrong side of the traffic island just before a blind bend, driver leaning on the horn while his mate yelled something incomprehensible.

Sometimes it would be nice to have a nice subtle artillery strike on speed-dial.......


----------



## I like Skol (2 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> She and a select number of the hcc ladies will instead turn up directly at magic rock.... Typical avoiding the ride but turning up for ale; Knew there was a reason I married her.


I missed this when it was posted. I have to miss the fun part of the day's entertainment due to work commitments and you are turning up with a bunch of ladeez! Just my luck.......


----------



## theclaud (3 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm still in, although it's looking like a quick group..........and me.


I've been keeping a very interested eye on the thread, and you'd have had company in Team Slow if I hadn't sprained my foot while working up in Edinburgh (dangerous place, Scotland). I'm sufficiently mended to be back on the bike already, but I can't climb out of the saddle so hilly stuff is out. Have a few beers for me.


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> I've been keeping a very interested eye on the thread, and you'd have had company in Team Slow if I hadn't sprained my foot while working up in Edinburgh (dangerous place, Scotland). I'm sufficiently mended to be back on the bike already, but I can't climb out of the saddle so hilly stuff is out. Have a few beers for me.


Oh you're as much use as Rich then. I shall select a careful pint/s then and think of you both as i sup it.


----------



## theclaud (3 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> Oh you're as much use as Rich then.


I've never been so insulted etc etc...


----------



## Kestevan (3 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> I've never been so insulted etc etc...


Beg To differ.....


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> I've been keeping a very interested eye on the thread, and you'd have had company in Team Slow if I hadn't sprained my foot while working up in Edinburgh (dangerous place, Scotland). I'm sufficiently mended to be back on the bike already, but I can't climb out of the saddle so hilly stuff is out. Have a few beers for me.


Booooo


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Sep 2017)

Training's going well


----------



## Kestevan (4 Sep 2017)

May be turning up Mob handed.
3 or 4 additional peeps I know have expressed an interest. If they bother turning up they'll be riding over from Holmfirth with me.

Some of them are probably as gravitationaly challenged as @Crackle so he may end up with some company on the climbs


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> May be turning up Mob handed.
> 3 or 4 additional peeps I know have expressed an interest. If they bother turning up they'll be riding over from Holmfirth with me.
> 
> Some of them are probably as gravitationaly challenged as @Crackle so he may end up with some company on the climbs


Oh good. I've been out and done my local climbs this morning..........slowly......


----------



## nickyboy (4 Sep 2017)

Time to start reading the weather runes.....

Looks like a typical Autumn-type day. 15 degrees, some light rain....but a stonking great tailwind. As I mentioned, the stretch up the big hill and down the other side is very exposed so expect the descent to be "exhilarating"


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Time to start reading the weather runes.....



Don't let me down Nick. I am expecting weather that matches the colour scheme of my 1991 Raleigh. I have just finished wrapping new bar tape and it is all ready for action 







If I have the time/inclination to climb up to the Saddleworth Moors with you I may subject you to some swearing and abuse because this bike is on a traditional non-compact 40/52 chainset and 13-23 cassette


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2017)

I'd really been hoping to make this one., but the kids schedule has intervened, so will have to pass. Have fun everybody.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> I'd really been hoping to make this one., but the kids schedule has intervened, so will have to pass. Have fun everybody.


Boooooo


----------



## Pennine-Paul (4 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Don't let me down Nick. I am expecting weather that matches the colour scheme of my 1991 Raleigh. I have just finished wrapping new bar tape and it is all ready for action
> 
> View attachment 371751
> 
> ...


Think yourself lucky ,I'll be on 44/16 fixed gear!


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2017)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Think yourself lucky ,I'll be on 44/16 fixed gear!


Do you mean you will be pushing a 44/16?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (4 Sep 2017)

Probably at some point!
Not used to hills anymore now I'm living in the flatlands of Cheshire!


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2017)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Probably at some point!
> Not used to hills anymore now I'm living in the flatlands of Cheshire!



The steepest bit is a micro-diversion that @I like Skol has proposed for the climb out of Ashton under Lyne, about 8-9% for a short stretch. I was going for the benign main road but he insisted on a little track.

So blame him. By all means take the main road instead as that is max about 5%. We rejoin in Mossley

Fixed on the descent into Holmfirth should be good to watch....legs all a blur


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Sep 2017)

Is there a Glympse tag or some other tracking that I can follow?


----------



## Kestevan (5 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The steepest bit is a micro-diversion that @I like Skol has proposed for the climb out of Ashton under Lyne, about 8-9% for a short stretch. I was going for the benign main road but he insisted on a little track.



Err... wanna bet. 
There's a bit of a ramp on the way out of Holmfirth, up Sude Hill to the church. It's probably only 100yds but it's nearer 15-20%


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2017)

Here is what we will enjoy at the destination






Seems to be enough to be going on with


----------



## Kestevan (5 Sep 2017)

Just as an aside - have you checked with Magic rock about somewhere to put the bikes?
Lets just say that MR is not in the nicest area of Huddersfield......


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Here is what we will enjoy at the destination
> 
> View attachment 371931
> 
> ...


And that's only the kegs

There are fourteen lines in total


----------



## I like Skol (5 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> MR is not in the nicest area of Huddersfield......


Is there a nice area?


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Just as an aside - have you checked with Magic rock about somewhere to put the bikes?
> Lets just say that MR is not in the nicest area of Huddersfield......


They're very bicycle friendly (incidentally, they sell nice jerseys and caps in the shop if you bring your spends).

Bicycles can go right round into the outdoor seating area, well away from the road and car park - there's always been a fair few there when I have been in the past.


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2017)

What time is everyone thinking of staying until? I have to book my train tickets and I think I've got 9.30 or 10.30 as my option.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> What time is everyone thinking of staying until? I have to book my train tickets and I think I've got 9.30 or 10.30 as my option.


Not sure about your onward trains from Manc, Crax, but as a general bit of local knowledge for anyone who doesn't know... You don't need to book bicycles on Northern Rail trains. TPE website says that you do need to book but I didn't think that was the case; maybe they're not very strict. The Northern Rail stopping services are probably easiest to get on with a bicycle if there are a few of you (each two car unit has one compartment officially for two but that will accomodate many more quite easily if the train's not otherwise busy). It's considerably slower than TPE though.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> What time is everyone thinking of staying until? I have to book my train tickets and I think I've got 9.30 or 10.30 as my option.


PS: Personally, I would have thought that 9:30 would be plenty late enough for most if you're all arriving at 4 but I suppose with your habit, Crackle, best give yesen the extra hour, eh?


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Not sure about your onward trains from Manc, Crax, but as a general bit of local knowledge for anyone who doesn't know... You don't need to book bicycles on Northern Rail trains. TPE website says that you do need to book but I didn't think that was the case; maybe they're not very strict. The Northern Rail stopping services are probably easiest to get on with a bicycle if there are a few of you (each two car unit has one compartment officially for two but that will accomodate many more quite easily if the train's not otherwise busy). It's considerably slower than TPE though.


I will be taking the TPE and was thinking 9.30 otherwise I might not be able to find the station.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> I will be taking the TPE and was thinking 9.30 otherwise I might not be able to find the station.



Five or six hours should see you get through pretty much their entire range


----------



## Kestevan (5 Sep 2017)

I'm there till either...

A I can't stand up anymore.
B I run out of cash
C Mrs kes starts giving me "that" look.

I suspect C is most likely....


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Five or six hours should see you get through pretty much their entire range


Yeah; I'll check if there's an earlier one!


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2017)

What time's your train into Piccadilly @Crackle ?

Reason I ask is because I'm planning on getting there about 10.40 ish with @Kestevan and @I like Skol . If you're in around that time can we ask @Pennine-Paul to try to get there at a similar time and we can all get away a bit early?

Of course if you're not getting there til 11 ish then existing arrangements apply

I'm planning to have a cycling friend with me and Kes is threatening to have some of his too.


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> What time's your train into Piccadilly @Crackle ?
> 
> Reason I ask is because I'm planning on getting there about 10.40 ish with @Kestevan and @I like Skol . If you're in around that time can we ask @Pennine-Paul to try to get there at a similar time and we can all get away a bit early?
> 
> ...


It should be in at 10.41 if I can get a bike reservation on that train.

Which website allows you to book bikes and tickets at the same time these days?


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> It should be in at 10.41 if I can get a bike reservation on that train.
> 
> Which website allows you to book bikes and tickets at the same time these days?



Great, so if @Pennine-Paul can try to get there about 10.40 too, we can make a reasonably prompt getaway


----------



## Pennine-Paul (5 Sep 2017)

I can get there for 10:30 ish,whereabouts we meeting ,near the information board or outside?


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2017)

Pennine-Paul said:


> I can get there for 10:30 ish,whereabouts we meeting ,near the information board or outside?



Just outside the main entrance. There is a roof extension in the (unlikely) event it's raining

Greggs good for coffee, bacon rolls etc nearby


----------



## Buck (5 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> I'm there till either...
> 
> A I can't stand up anymore.
> B I run out of cash
> ...



5pm then Paul?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (5 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> here is a roof extension in the (unlikely) event it's raining


MSN Weather is forecasting 100% chance of rain and Thunderstorms!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Sep 2017)

Pennine-Paul said:


> MSN Weather is forecasting 100% chance of rain and Thunderstorms!


Perfik for a northern forum ride for northern folk then?


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2017)

Pennine-Paul said:


> MSN Weather is forecasting 100% chance of rain and Thunderstorms!



BBC and Norwegian site are saying maybe a little light rain in the morning. Bit more rain in the afternoon (when hopefully we will be mainly at Magic Rock)

We'll see...plenty of time for it to change. Nice tailwind looks pretty nailed on though


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> It should be in at 10.41 if I can get a bike reservation on that train.


Confirmed: Arriving 10:41


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> Confirmed: Arriving 10:41



Great. We're riding in from Glossop via Ashton under Lyne (to pick up Skolly) so our arrival time's a bit variable but should be similar


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Great. We're riding in from Glossop via Ashton under Lyne (to pick up Skolly) so our arrival time's a bit variable but should be similar


Is the rwgps route in the op about right? I just want to load it into the Garmin in case, so don't need it to be 100%.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> Is the rwgps route in the op about right? I just want to load it into the Garmin in case, so don't need it to be 100%.



Here's the confirmed final, final route

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23484936

If you look closely we go past the front door of the National Cycling Centre in E Manchester


----------



## I like Skol (6 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the confirmed final, final route
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23484936
> 
> If you look closely we go past the front door of the National Cycling Centre in E Manchester


Oh no, didn't you get the memo? That's the old route, it has been amended since then......


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Oh no, didn't you get the memo? That's the old route, it has been amended since then......


Has anyone ever told you what a funny guy you are Skolly?

No....didn't think so


----------



## I like Skol (7 Sep 2017)

Good news peeps.

I have just returned from a little recce ride to check out my end of the route planning, wouldn't want anything to go wrong on my patch!

Ride from my place into Manchester was 30 minutes so we should be good for the 10.40ish start.

The route out of central Manchester works like a dream. The surface is good apart from a couple of short stretches of uneven cobbles (maybe 20ft each) and I have tweaked the approach to the Velodrome by staying on the canal slightly longer and approaching via the footbridge. This is much more impressive than riding past McDonalds and Walmart!

From the Velodrome the path through Clayton Vale is surprisingly pleasant and on a dry autumnal day like today could almost be called atmospheric. It might be a damp miserable shlthole on Saturday if the weather is less kind . From here we have a short climb up towards Woodhouses but this is not too taxing and drops us nicely back onto an old canal towpath through Daisy Nook country park. Even after the rotton weather we have experienced recently the path remains in good condition and should be ok even for your best bikes. If the weather is atrocious there is a tarmac alternative. Riding through Daisy Nook was especially nice today as they had just been cutting the grass and the smell was perfect 

The rest of the route is as per the published plan and I am pleased to confirm that if you carry enough speed on the approach you can actually take off as you drop onto Roughtown Road in Mossley . Just be careful though, it is easy to skid if you have to brake hard while travelling at excessive speed and trying to hold a tight line because you have met a car coming the other way on this twisty single track road.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2017)

weather forecast is complicated as it changes a lot as we head East. Seems rather wet when we set off, then it improves somewhat, then it gets rainy again about when we get to Magic Rock (can rain as much as it likes then )

But there will be some rain, although how much is open to interpretation. Bring some gear suitable for this. We will have a regroup at top of Saddleworth Moor so faster riders may have up to 10 minutes wait there so dress accordingly. If we happen to catch a heavy shower there I will propose we regroup down in Holmfirth instead


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2017)

I'm wrestling with what to wear tomorrow. It's still too warm for a baselayer, so arm warmers should suffice. Leg warmers are up in the air, waterproofs a deffo and mebbe bring a baselayer for putting on later when it's cooler. It would be easy if I just had a bag to sling on the bike but I've been unable to decide which one I want so it's all got to go in my pocketeses.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm wrestling with what to wear tomorrow. It's still too warm for a baselayer, so arm warmers should suffice. Leg warmers are up in the air, waterproofs a deffo and mebbe bring a baselayer for putting on later when it's cooler. It would be easy if I just had a bag to sling on the bike but I've been unable to decide which one I want so it's all got to go in my pocketeses.



I'll be in short sleeved top and thermal. Bring a showerproof with me, don't have heavy duty waterproofs

Shorts....cos I'm just back from hols and want to show off my brown legs


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> weather forecast...... Seems rather wet when we set off,.... then it gets rainy again about when we get to.....
> But there will be some rain, although how much is open to interpretation. Bring some gear suitable for this.


I've been on Nick's rides before so I am ready....


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Sep 2017)

Given the likelihood of bad weather and my having no desire to be shown up by a bunch of bedraggled, MAMIL, scruffbags, I'll get up at the crack of 9 and be at Piccadilly where I'm happy to carry a small amount of stuff. I'll be on public transport and on foot so *a small* amount of stuff. As I understand it there will be about six of you nobbers on bicycles...

So if you want a dry tee-shirt and socks or whatevs at Holmfirth and/or Hudds. then pack them up small in a bag (e.g. supermarket carrier) for me to put in my ruck-sack and haul sherpa like at your convenience.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Given the likelihood of bad weather and my having no desire to be shown up by a bunch of bedraggled, MAMIL, scruffbags, I'll get up at the crack of 9 and be at Piccadilly where I'm happy to carry a small amount of stuff. I'll be on public transport and on foot so *a small* amount of stuff. As I understand it there will be about six of you nobbers on bicycles...
> 
> So if you want a dry tee-shirt and socks or whatevs at Holmfirth and/or Hudds. then pack them up small in a bag (e.g. supermarket carrier) for me to put in my ruck-sack and haul sherpa like at your convenience.


Not worried about t-shirt or socks but, can I give you a pair of undercrackers to carry for me?


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Not worried about t-shirt or socks but, can I give you a pair of undercrackers to carry for me?


Two carrier bags then

and a wire tie

and maybe bulldog clip


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Two carrier bags then
> 
> and a wire tie
> 
> and maybe bulldog clip


It's a date then, but I'm not sure what the bulldog clip is for you kinky puppy


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Given the likelihood of bad weather and my having no desire to be shown up by a bunch of bedraggled, MAMIL, scruffbags, I'll get up at the crack of 9 and be at Piccadilly where I'm happy to carry a small amount of stuff. I'll be on public transport and on foot so *a small* amount of stuff. As I understand it there will be about six of you nobbers on bicycles...
> 
> So if you want a dry tee-shirt and socks or whatevs at Holmfirth and/or Hudds. then pack them up small in a bag (e.g. supermarket carrier) for me to put in my ruck-sack and haul sherpa like at your convenience.



Thanks very much Mossy. I'll bring a dry t shirt and socks if you don't mind


----------



## Kestevan (8 Sep 2017)

Cracking the flags here at the moment. Course, 10 mins ago you couldn't see the flags cos of all the rainwater.....

I'll just see what it's doing when I set off and dress appropriately.... I can always nip home at lunchtime and rethink things.


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Given the likelihood of bad weather and my having no desire to be shown up by a bunch of bedraggled, MAMIL, scruffbags, I'll get up at the crack of 9 and be at Piccadilly where I'm happy to carry a small amount of stuff. I'll be on public transport and on foot so *a small* amount of stuff. As I understand it there will be about six of you nobbers on bicycles...
> 
> So if you want a dry tee-shirt and socks or whatevs at Holmfirth and/or Hudds. then pack them up small in a bag (e.g. supermarket carrier) for me to put in my ruck-sack and haul sherpa like at your convenience.


I'm going have to re-think my whole strategy now.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm going have to re-think my whole strategy now.


Where is Mrs @doughnut when she is most needed?


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Cracking the flags here at the moment.


As it happens, I am just popping outside to do some work on the old jalopy and may need to plaster on some sun cream


----------



## doughnut (8 Sep 2017)

Hey Mossy, hope you've been down the gym doing some training for all the stuff you are going to be loaded up with.

Reminds me of the first Llandudno ride where after Mrs Doughnut offered the car, I think 3 separate people asked if they could kip in the car on the Saturday night. Not quite what she was expecting.

On another note, how come this is the first time I've come across this thread - I'm starting to understand just how rubbish I am at this internet thing. Fraid I cant come anyway but it sounds like its going to be a good one.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2017)

doughnut said:


> On another note, how come this is the first time I've come across this thread


Oops, sorry people, I seem to have let the cat out of the bag.....


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2017)

You Mossy, said in a John Anderson, Gladiator voice, shall carry my leg warmers and power pack.

Strategy sorted.

Tah.


----------



## Kestevan (8 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> You Mossy, said in a John Anderson, Gladiator voice, shall carry my leg warmers and power pack.
> 
> Strategy sorted.
> 
> Tah.



As strategies go it's not exactly up there with the battle of Austerlitz is it @Crackle?
Do you not have jersey pockets you idle scouse git


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> As strategies go it's not exactly up there with the battle of Austerlitz is it @Crackle?
> Do you not have jersey pockets *you idle scouse git*



More than anything else, it's the camaraderie of the rides I enjoy the most. It fair brings a lump to the throat


----------



## Kestevan (8 Sep 2017)

Well, looks like I'll be on my own.
The lads who showed an interest looked at the weather forecast and decided they had "_an urgent hair appointment_", "a_ bit of a poorly knee_" or "_my wife wont let me"._ 

Bloody jessies the lot of em..


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> As strategies go it's not exactly up there with the battle of Austerlitz is it @Crackle?
> Do you not have jersey pockets you idle scouse git


They're full, you big wool, with everything you need on one of Nicky's all weather rides. Plus, Mossy offered, otherwise the leg warmers would have stayed at home but I'm packing them to spare other train passengers my shins. Plus, it's probably already winter out your way and you'll all be wearing your cloth caps and clogs.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Sep 2017)

So is it just the 4 of us then (and Mossy of course)?


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> So is it just the 4 of us then (and Mossy of course)?


This does not mean that you can pack your tuxedo and cummerbund or that delightful ball gown


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

If Mossy had fronted up and offered to look after my grandkids, I'd have been there like a shot. Selfish bastard!


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> If Mossy had fronted up and offered to look after my grandkids, I'd have been there like a shot. Selfish bastard!


And here's me thinking they usually looked after you


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> So is it just the 4 of us then (and Mossy of course)?



No

Me, you, Kes, Paul, Crax and my mate (who may cry off if it's hosing down in the morning). And of course our indomitable Sherpa


----------



## I like Skol (9 Sep 2017)

EDIT: Oh, I nearly forgot. HOW'S YOUR HEAD NICK?


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2017)

First soaking riding to the station 2 minutes away.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> EDIT: Oh, I nearly forgot. HOW'S YOUR HEAD NICK?



Absolutely fine thanks 

Bit wet here in Glossop but the usually reliable Norwegian weather site

https://www.yr.no/?spr=eng

has a wet start in Glossop, just light rain in Manchester and then very little rain thereafter as we head East. And a pleasant gentle tailwind


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2017)

My friend Wayne is a definite (tough Glossop guy, doesn't let a drop of rain put him off) so we are 6 strong leaving Manchester...let's see how long Skolly can keep going


----------



## I like Skol (9 Sep 2017)

I am going for the mudguard option rather than the summer bike, purely so I am not spraying my fellow riders with grotty road water of course......


----------



## Pennine-Paul (9 Sep 2017)

light rain in Manchester?? Monsoon like it's been this morning


----------



## I like Skol (9 Sep 2017)

A couple of drowned rats have just arrived at Chez Skol


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2017)

I am outside Cafe Leon... You, whoever you are with a white Tifosi, are on the opposite side


----------



## Pennine-Paul (9 Sep 2017)

That would be me!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2017)

I'll save the war stories for @nickyboy but that aside...

... They're off


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Sep 2017)

Bonne courage, all. A rotten day for it, sadly - I'm sure the beer will compensate for the weather!


----------



## I like Skol (9 Sep 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Bonne courage, all. A rotten day for it, sadly - I'm sure the beer will compensate for the weather!


It would do, if I were having any! Just as I waved the last stragglers off into deepest Yorkshire the heavens opened (even more) and I got thoroughly drenched as I dropped back into civilisation on the correct side of the Pennines. No beer for me, just a few hours of chores then into work for a night shift 

Great ride today and the mechanical trials and tribulations, plus at least two visits from the puncture fairy (up to the point that I left the ride) only served to raise the levels of enjoyment and camaraderie.

Hope all you guys have a good time at Magic Rock and a safe journey home 

I can't wait for the Scarborough ride now, bring it on.......


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2017)

We're still having a good time!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (9 Sep 2017)

Back home,showered and off for a curry


----------



## Kestevan (9 Sep 2017)

Just got home.... Had to bail out early as mrs kes was getting "tired and emotional"....

Nothing to do with the bottle and a half of wine she's supped I'm sure.....must have been a bad glass..

Wonder if we've any scotch.... Fancy a quick topper to close off the excellent beers.

Congrats to @nickyboy for organising another superb ride. Route was brilliant, ever if they insisted on moaning at every little slope on the way out of Holmfirth...


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Sep 2017)

I have gained a phone battery charger thingy.

If it's yours PM me and I'll get it back to you


----------



## I like Skol (10 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I have gained a phone battery charger thingy.
> 
> If it's yours PM me and I'll get it back to you


Where are my knickers? You said they were in safe hands......


----------



## I like Skol (10 Sep 2017)

Just remembered one of the funny things from my part of the ride. Before I start I just want to refer people to THIS post in another thread.
Sure enough, @Kestevan was there with his (badly fitting) mudguards and autumn tyres that never let him down. Almost as soon as the ride started to get serious and the weather a bit grim, who can guess what happened to his unpuncturable tyres?

Kes, when you are passing my place don't forget to call in and pick up my set of those tyres (PLEASE!). I meant it when I said you could have them foc. I might even pay you good money if you take them away.......


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2017)

Well that was quite a day...torrential rain, a torrent of beers, mechanicals...but it was a great day out

Met up with @Kestevan in Glossop. Already raining hard and he had ridden over Holme Moss to get there. Picked up @I like Skol in Ashton and he pushed us hard to Manchester.

Major mechanical...me...broken spoke. Couldn't true the wheel. Ended up trying all the bike shops in Mcr. Went to Trek. A guy there actually lent me the wheel from his spare bike. Amazing. I was in danger of having to bail the ride but back in the game

Lovely route from Skol out of Manchester. Via National Cycling Centre







Weather improves a lot. Up the big climb of Saddleworth Moor






Atmospheric shot of the valley






Then...the skies opened and we all got thoroughly soaked on the descent to Holmfirth. It was pretty tough but pub stop gave us chance to get hot food and dry out

@Kestevan led from Holmfirth on a great route. Found a telephone box library






Made it to Magic Rock brewery and a fun time was had by all. Finally stumbled out of there about 9pm











Thanks to those that came on the ride. Can't influence the weather but hopefully the route and the stops, which I can influence, made up for it

Just to add....when I got to Piccadilly station I bumped into a group of young guys ex my son's school who knew me and tried to press gang me into joining them in Manchester for a big night out. It was already 10pm, I was tired and drunk, wearing lycra and pushing a bike. It was a "no" from me


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2017)

Roll up for the mystery tour, Skollys magical mystery tour, guaranteed to disappear down every rabbit hole in Madchester, I'm still dizzy from following him.

And my legs are still tired from following kestevans 'flattest' route out of Holmfirth. Just a couple of 2 or 3% hills he said. We began to quiz him a bit harder after the third 10% in as many miles and the only one which saw peninne paul on his fixy (a fixy over Saddleworth moor, astonishing) get off and walk. The moor was were said our good byes to Skolly, who after puncturing at the bottom, fixed it and caught us well before the top, before turning around and heading home.

Though the weather was inclement, despite riding on very wet roads, we only got one biblical drenching coming off the moor when it absolutely lashed it down, rain bouncing off the road. I was trying to follow Kestevans line on the road at that point, not knowing it myself but despite pedaling like billy ho at 30mph, he was effortlessly moving away from me and wasn't even pedalling!

Luckily excellent and very welcome refreshment awaited us at the Hook. Though it was hard getting my cold and shivery body going again when we left, leaving behind large pools of water where we'd been sitting.

After that, apart from the non existent hills it was a pleasant ride over to Magic Rock where the beers were very welcome and sherpa Mossy was finally relieved of all the spare clothes he'd acquired in Manchester.

Great beer, company and ride and too many things on the ride to fully recount in the thread. I finally got in just after 12 and this morning is definetly a two coffee start.


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2017)

That's a great pic, Nic.......


----------



## Kestevan (11 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Just remembered one of the funny things from my part of the ride. Before I start I just want to refer people to THIS post in another thread.
> Sure enough, @Kestevan was there with his (badly fitting) mudguards and autumn tyres that never let him down. Almost as soon as the ride started to get serious and the weather a bit grim, who can guess what happened to his unpuncturable tyres?
> 
> Kes, when you are passing my place don't forget to call in and pick up my set of those tyres (PLEASE!). I meant it when I said you could have them foc. I might even pay you good money if you take them away.......



I never claimed they were "unpuncturable", and the puncture happened in Mordor so doesn't count anyway...

As for the mudguards, they fitted perfectly well till you dragged us down every potholed, cobbled or unpaved backwater in bloody Manchester. Haven't you lot heard of tarmac? Or were you perhaps under the misapprehension we'd all turned up on cross bikes?


----------



## I like Skol (11 Sep 2017)

That would make a good signature line that would.....


Kestevan said:


> I never had a puncture until I rode with @I like Skol


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2017)

My shoes still haven't dried out. I might get me some overshoes for winter. I'm sure they sell overshoes in Decathlon, Nick, if you fancy some.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> My shoes still haven't dried out. I might get me some overshoes for winter. I'm sure they sell overshoes in Decathlon, Nick, if you fancy some.


I wonder if that nice boy from Tredz will lend him some?


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I wonder if that nice boy from Tredz will lend him some?


He won't after he gets those two dented cans of beer that were left from the four pack Nicky set off from Magic Rock with.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> He won't after he gets those two dented cans of beer that were left from the four pack Nicky set off from Magic Rock with.



Three of the four have survived Wayne dropping them at Magic Rock. And I've given his wheel a proper clean. That cassette was far too grubby for my liking but I didn't want to say anything to the owner at the time. Hopefully he will keep it up to this standard in future


----------



## nickyboy (15 Sep 2017)

Reproduced by kind permission of Mossy







Me on the 9.30 Huddersfield - Manchester after Magic Rock. Proper party train as you can see. I promptly fell asleep


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Sep 2017)

User said:


> How are you controlling that number six?


Nicky is not a number, he's a free man

oh

I see


----------



## nickyboy (15 Sep 2017)

User said:


> How are you controlling that number six?



They're attracted to me, they can smell my accountancy qualification. It's a sort of numeric pheremone


----------



## I like Skol (15 Sep 2017)

User said:


> If I had known you had one of those, I might have been more respectful


Nah!


----------



## I like Skol (15 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> They're attracted to me, they can smell my accountancy qualification. It's a sort of numeric pheremone


I bet you're a scream with the girls...


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2017)

I just remember him and Wayne rushing onto the platform, looking at me and Mossy and shouting, is this train going to Manchester? Yes, we both said and then as it pulled out, looked at the board to see if it was.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> I just remember him and Wayne rushing onto the platform, looking at me and Mossy and shouting, is this train going to Manchester? Yes, we both said and then as it pulled out, looked at the board to see if it was.


----------

